# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Zion Hill 10/5/2013

## captaind

Linston's gotten busy with airport pickups and taxi work but he's still putting two days a week in at the yard.

Courtney's posse is continuing with the fence.

Here's the new round house design and a picture of it back in the day. I'm building it 50% larger.

I think we'll start when I get back on the 28th.

----------


## yetta

OMG, I am so loving this!!!  Somehow that "round house" really touches my soul. Big ups to you and all for rebuilding it. Are you putting another thatch roof or using tin??

----------


## captaind

Must be thatch...... at least to start

----------


## Sam I Am

Can't wait to see the final product!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Excelent~~

----------


## goldilocks

I have drawn up plans like that circa 2003, just need money and time.  Also have looked at those miniature Tumbleweed homes; something like that could really take off in Jamaica with all the leasing of land that goes on.

----------


## captaind

Goldie,

I was speaking with Linston today. He's going to be living in old guest house after we build it 

We have the infrastructure all in place. Water, electric (soon), housing foundation. driveway up the hill etc.

We can frame the house with common building lumber and I have enough high quality cedar 
and other woods for the whole family. (Thanks to Mas Hugh for teaching me to plant trees for the future)

I think this is going to work. Linston's been taking visitors out there and the reaction has been astonishment at the view from the house spot.

A big difference from Negril

I WILL see Zion Hill once again.

----------


## rustedduck

You and Linston should be proud - looks great

----------

